# Still getting message to change password, help!



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I did change my password, at least I can use it to access resort data base etc., but I'm still getting the "outdated" password message.
Please advise,
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## lamb (Apr 30, 2007)

Same for me...I changed it again this evening as requested.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I think I did change my password, at least I can use it to access resort data base etc., but I'm still getting the "outdated" password message.
> Please advise,
> Thanks,
> Liz



Liz, please look at that message carefully.  It says nothing about any sort of PASSWORD.  It does, however, say you don't have the current value for the *BBS Member Code* in your profile.  'time' is no longer valid and won't be recognized beyond May 15.

Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile.  Since you're already set up in the new Member Login system for the resort databases, you're practically home free!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2007)

I have manually edited both of your profiles.


----------



## TerriJ (May 1, 2007)

I also changed my password and now I am getting a bright red message.  I do have a new password to get into the reviews, so that works.

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 1, 2007)

TerriJ said:


> I also changed my password and now I am getting a bright red message.  I do have a new password to get into the reviews, so that works.
> 
> Thanks!



Did you click on the link in that notice?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 1, 2007)

Thank you Tug Administrator. I don't see the bright red warning so all must be well, yes?
Liz


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2007)

yep...no giant red warnings means things are ok! =)


----------



## TerriJ (May 2, 2007)

I did try to do this once, but I must have missed a step.  I do have the password to look at resort reviews.

Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 2, 2007)

TerriJ said:


> I did try to do this once, but I must have missed a step.  I do have the password to look at resort reviews.
> 
> Thanks!



Click on that link again.  Since you've got the password for reviews, you've already done the first step.  Now you just need to do the second step.


----------



## LynnW (May 2, 2007)

I also thought I had it figured out until I went to the reviews section. I logged in with my user name and the temporary password that I received by e-mail but I still can't seem to change it to my BBS password. I did put the proper code in my profile. 

Lynn


----------



## Makai Guy (May 2, 2007)

LynnW said:


> I also thought I had it figured out until I went to the reviews section. I logged in with my user name and the temporary password that I received by e-mail but I still can't seem to change it to my BBS password.



See Part III of this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810

If you have problems please supply additional details so we can figure out what's happening.  "I can't seem to change it" doesn't give us much to go on.


----------



## TerriJ (May 3, 2007)

Now my screen is bright red!  I will try to figure it out this weekend!


----------



## TerriJ (May 3, 2007)

I really did try, and usually I can figure things out like this.  I have the password to get into the reviews, is that what you are wanting me to enter?

Thanks.


----------



## TerriJ (May 3, 2007)

Wonders never cease, I finally got it.


----------

